# Need Suggestion for 2.1 Audio System (F&D A310 / F&D A520 / Altec VS 2621)



## nileshmore (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,  I will be buying 2.1 Speaker for my system on saturday.  I have shortlisted below speakers as per my budget.  Please advice which will be best among these-

F&D A310(4000W)
F&D A520(5000W)
Altec VS 2621


Thanks !!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

WEll, my suggestion is to go for Logitech Z313 for Rs.1600 appx.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 20, 2011)

@OP, mention ur budget...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

Logitech Z313


----------

